# Ohio Bass Waters



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassmaster Northern Open.
On the highly rated Lake Champlain.
344 Anglers. Only one 20LB. sack,
In 3 Day event. I'd have to say,
20lb. sacks are more common
around here.I've been hearing for years,
that Ohio Bass Fishing, is sub-par.
Obviously Not So


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Good luck catching a 20 lb sack this time of year on inland Ohio waters...


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

They had 19 at Mogadore yesterday,
They could easily cracked 20


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

JShort said:


> Good luck catching a 20 lb sack this time of year on inland Ohio waters...


Ounce or 2 short of 20 lbs. at Ladue 2 weeks ago..And they have topped 20 quite a few times over the years..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Our club had a 19.50# bag in July @ Evans Lake as well. I agree that Ohio lakes may be underrated but I don't think that comparing Mogadore/LaDue, or any other (relatively) small bodies of water, is apples to apples either.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Is Evans Lake open?
I thought they closed it up?
Afraid of Zebra Mussels
Great fishin hole


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

It's not open to the public...they let a few clubs out every year though.


----------

